# considering adding a diesel--Aristo RS3?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm considering adding a diesel to my collection, and I really lik the looks of the RS3. It fits the period I'm vaguely modeling too.

Any sense of the reliability/performance of these?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo RS-3 is a great choice!  I have one and it is one of my favorite locomotives.  Pulls great, low amp draw, and I think it looks good, too.  Can serve as both a passenger and freight engine, too.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The Aristo-Craft RS-3 is a proven performer. Make sure the classification lights are properly glued to the hoods.
 
This year’s model has the Plug and Play board properly placed under the switches so the 75 MHz receiver doesn’t hit the factory speaker.
 
If you are using DCC a QSI decoder is available with sound. It takes longer to open the shell than install it.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Everything Mark said and more.  I've got 4 of them and they are my favorites. One of them is almost 10 years old and still runs and pulls like a champ.  I will be adding a 5th this year when Aristo redoes the NH RS-3.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had one for years, good running engine just make sure you have at least 5' curves otherwise it will pulll the lead car off the track


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fred, is that 5' diameter or radius? 

By the way, you can change the coupler swing a bit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one and it runs just fine on 4ft radius...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod, I'm suspecting Fred meant 5 foot diameter, 2.5' radius. (I was too lazy before to go to the Aristo site) 

The Aristo site says 5 foot diameter is the minimum. Your 4ft radius is 8 foot diameter and virtually everything will run on that, even my K4. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll also throw in my yea for the RS-3.  I've had mine for a decade now and have abused it more than it deserves.  It continues to be a great runner and has pulled as many as fifteen cars on my small layout with nary a complaint.  Besides, it's an interesting looking locomotive.  Not boxy.  Sort of art deco almost.

Mark


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what year the prototype RS3 was first introduced? Even though I am modeling narrow gauge steam I plan to pick up a diesel just to have something diffierent to run around the tracks now and then. I like the looks of RS3 as well as the old F3.

john


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

From the Aristo-Craft on-line catalog.

*PROTOTYPE HISTORY
*Immediately after the end of WW II, the American Locomotive Company (ALCO) produced the RS, Road Switcher Diesels. The third version, the RS-3 ,was first delivered in 1950 to the Great Northern Railway. Over 1,272 were built by ALCO. RS-3’s have been used in local freight train service as well as commuter passenger service. The RS-3’s ran throughout the US, Mexico, Cuba, Canada, and S. America. Production of the RS-3 ceased in 1956.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Indoors or Outside, the RS-3 is a good choice.
"Wearing a New Suit" of paint, its a solid worker with dirty trucks.
The_Other_Ray




................Shine or Grime.......................
BUT BE Careful as some Owners would rather Fight than polish it.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I too will add my voice in support of the RS3's as a great addition to any railroad. I have two of the original issues. I have changed the motor blocks in them once due to constant use. They are great looking and running units. http://www.heather-ridge.com/bridge/NewBridge.html


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, that's what I meant- 5' diameter.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sure you knew Fred, was just trying to avoid confusion on anyone skimming the thread. I think in reality you can go down a bit on the recommended radius if things get tight. Then your major issue usually becomes throwing the lead car off the tracks. 

The loco comes with a decent speaker also, a nice surprise, since most Aristo speakers are kind of wimpy, mostly rated for 1 watt, and newer sound systems are often 3-5 watts. 

Regards, Greg


----------

